# aide debutant installation XBMC et BOXEE sur apple tv



## biz77 (10 Octobre 2010)

voila je viens de recuperer mon appel tv 160go et je souhaite le jailbreak pour pouvoir utilise xbmc et boxee mais je suis perdu

firmware 3.0.1

j'a reussi a creer l'image avec apple TV patchstick creator 3.0.
puis inséré dans ma clé usb(usb image tool)
j'ai inséré ma clé dans ATV
j'ai redémarré mon apple tv et la j'ai bien les lignes de commande jusqu'a la ligne ou il me dit que je peux rebooter sans la clé usb

et la ca redemarre mais j'arrive toujours au meme menu de apple tv


j'ai du oublier une etape 

je suis sous windows 7


----------



## biz77 (10 Octobre 2010)

ya personne ???


----------



## Dredg (8 Décembre 2010)

salut

Je l'avais sur MAc et cela avait marché. un ami l'a fait en créant le patchstick avec windows et a la même problème.

Résolu de ton coté?


----------



## mac addict 22 (10 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour. je ne sai spas si le soucis a été résolu mais je n'y arrivais pas non plus à patcher mon atv.

En fait chez moi, cela venait de la clé usb. elle doit être supérieur à 256 mo et inf ou égal à 2Go. en eefet, ma clé de départ était une 4 Go et impossible de patché l'atv. Hors j'ai mis ca sur une vieille clé 256Mo et ça a fonctionné nickel.

Bon courage pour la suite.

ciao


----------



## carolo18 (1 Janvier 2011)

Salut 

je suis interresse par le fait de pouvoir ce servir de xbmc avec l'appletv

pourriez vous m'en dire un peu plus 

merci d'avance


----------



## fpoil (3 Janvier 2011)

Ne fonctionne que sur une ATV1...


----------



## carolo18 (6 Janvier 2011)

oui c'est ce que jai pu comprendre sur le site xbmc et en plus rien a venir donc c'est foutu pour l'appletv2!!!


----------



## fpoil (6 Janvier 2011)

carolo18 a dit:


> oui c'est ce que jai pu comprendre sur le site xbmc et en plus rien a venir donc c'est foutu pour l'appletv2!!!



Vu que l'ATV2 tourne sous ARM et que :

1) je n'ai jamais vu une version ARM d'xbmc
2) les développeurs, à ce que j'ai lu dans les forums, ne sont absolument pas chauds du tout pour commencer l'aventure (pour l'instant d'autres chats à fouetter) 

cela risque en effet d'être une attente interminable


----------



## carolo18 (6 Janvier 2011)

que veux tu dire par ARM c'est comme OSX ou WINDOWS c'est bien ca...?

sinon pour palier a ca du moins un peu, je converti en m4v avec handbrake et j'arrive quand meme a avoir du hd en 5.1 mais les conversion c'est toujours un pue long
mais bon...

En tout cas merci pour ta reponse


----------

